# My motorhome



## Margrae (Mar 28, 2016)

View attachment 39368


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 1, 2016)

Nice van and what a great size.


----------



## jeanette (Apr 1, 2016)

Nice and roomy love the van


----------



## The laird (Apr 1, 2016)

Luv it ,luv hymers.
Remember your welcome to come to our meets and the Falkirk wheel meet in October!


----------



## big tree (Apr 3, 2016)

lovely camper,

Any chance of seeing a photo of the seat extended please, with the cushion off, I'm going to be doing a van for a friend I have googled pictures of different 
extending seats, but lear a lot from looking at different ones.

Thanks


----------



## Margrae (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi
Will take a pic....it would be easy to do, not a lot involved


----------



## Margrae (Apr 4, 2016)

*pics of slide out bed frame*

Hi
Here are the pics of the slide out bed frame, the wood is ply and very simply constructed. I haven't included measurements because it will depend on the size of your bench seat as to what your requirements will be. The bed frame simply slides out and sits under the storage lid.Pics 6 & 10 show the frame on its side. Hope this helps

Margaret


----------



## AuldTam (Apr 5, 2016)

Nice motorhome, I love your part of the world too. I worked there for a few weeks during a warm summer many years ago, lovely area and lovely people.


----------



## marymary (Apr 5, 2016)

lovely van!!


----------



## Margrae (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you all for your kind comments,I like the work top area as it has plenty of room to prepare food and the bathroom/ dressing room gives you room to get dressed etc. I don't think they made a lot of this layout and there is one called the Lionheart that is fully uk spec meaning the coachbuild is for a right hand drive as oppossed to mine although a RHD has the coachbuild of a lefty. Was thinking of changing her for a van conversion but have decided to keep her at the moment as I don't think I am ready to give up the space plus my 2 little dogs love sitting on the large area on the dash ( when stationary I may add) especially when the sun is shining.


----------



## big tree (Apr 8, 2016)

Many thanks for the pictures of the bed, a very easy & good way of making one.

Thank you again,  very helpful & much appreciated.

Regards.


----------

